# What do you guys use to get unstuck? I need some helpful tips and advice.



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

Here’s what I would like to know. Where can I purchase a really long and reliable tow rope or something of that sort? I recently managed to get stuck in the middle of a swamp and I was well over a 100 yards from the nearest tree to hook the winch onto. 

I’ve thought about getting a ground anchor but I don’t want the hassle and would much rather get a long strap to use with my winch. I know that I can go to the local hardware store and get a chain cut to length but I don’t want to hassle with the weight and storage issues that come with hauling around 100 yards of chain. I’ve also thought about a cable similar to what’s on the winch but I already hate the winch cable because of burs on the cable. 

And cost is an issue too; are there any reasonably priced extra long tow ropes or straps out there? I appreciate any advice and as always MIMB is awesome!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I carry 2 30' 1 1/2" Snatch Straps With me. Got them at a local Farm Store, But Can be Bought off E Bay


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i try to keep an extra winch cable when i ride alone, have been wanting to go to the syn rope for the winch an spare, snatch block comes in handy also will almost double the output of the winch


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I run the Syn Rope, it is GREAT, no more cut hands. You can buy it with Loops on both ends to use too.


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

rmax said:


> i try to keep an extra winch cable when i ride alone, have been wanting to go to the syn rope for the winch an spare, snatch block comes in handy also will almost double the output of the winch


X2. The snatch block works great


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

We offer 50ft and 100ft synthetic winch rope extensions, check them out:

*ATV ACCESSORIES - ROPE EXTENSIONS*


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Amsteel is the best!! 3/16" is all you need, but it is spendy stuff!!! :bigeyes: Be careful though as it is prone to chafe easy (use said snatch block for corners). I work on a boat and use this stuff daily and we'll NEVER go back to cable. Carrying around 300' of it would be a hassle though, and very expensive, I'd find a buddy to hit the swamp with.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I use about 75 ft 1 3/4" Double braided nylon but i make my wife carry it :biggrin: Good thing about double braided nylon is it floats.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

some thing else you can try that has got me out of a tight spot is actually taking whatever you really have to work with but take a piece of rebar or whatever you may have for steel rod (maybe even a good piece of wood you find in the bush) and pound it into the ground on a steep angle away from your quad (couple feet in will generally do) hook on at the base of it with your winch line (as far down as you can go)the harder you winch the more the rod,tree,stick,pipe will dig into the ground giving you a good solid anchor point its a little tricky to get right and you have to use a pretty steep angle BUT when you do get it you are on your way !!!!!!!! (providing you have better luck with winches and lines than me lol) i also have a little bit of a rule when riding by myself........ if the trees dont grow you probably shouldnt go....lol


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

SuperATV said:


> We offer 50ft and 100ft synthetic winch rope extensions, check them out:
> 
> *ATV ACCESSORIES - ROPE EXTENSIONS*


This would be my choice. And I think lowes and home depot carries similar stuff you can make as long as you want


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

A good wench, lots of line and ...an ATV sized "land anchor" Just google Land Anchor and you will find lots if sizes and types. Here an old video on the first types.


How to Use the Orignial Pull Pal foldable land anchor - YouTube


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> Walker Wheel Winch - YouTube


That would be nice to have for hunting but just see broken axels on our bikes lol


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> That would be nice to have for hunting but just see broken axels on our bikes lol



Um and what do you do when you are rack deep in mud??


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Use my buddy's Ranger 800 braced to a tree with and 8K warn.








Honestly though. Get you a short piece of 6" pipe with a cap on one end and a screw off cap on the other. Keep your spare straps, winch line in it. The synthetic line is great. I've had it snap and hit my arm. Felt like a whip, but it didn't cut me lol. 








If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Um and what do you do when you are rack deep in mud??


You don't even have racks lol.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

03maxpower said:


> Um and what do you do when you are rack deep in mud??


I try until I am completely warn out and if I'm still there I get pulled out. I have never broken an axel in my life and know I will eventually but I try to do the maintenance so I don't have to fix broken parts just warn out ones lol.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> I try until I am completely warn out and if I'm still there I get pulled out. I have never broken an axel in my life and know I will eventually but I try to do the maintenance so I don't have to fix broken parts just warn out ones lol.


I was talking about that wheel winch.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

brutemike said:


> You don't even have racks lol.


Not anymore


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

03maxpower said:


> I was talking about that wheel winch.


Ah lol my bad I was wondering the same thing


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Check out CustomSplice on ebay, various lengths of amsteel at a good price. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lots of our sponsors carry quality syn. winch rope. Whoolie can hook you up. So can RDC and a few others. Better price and customer service than CS.


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

try looking up a tiger tail a guys in our group just got oneand its a pretty cool little deal


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

K i just looked that up and that is pretty sweet!!!! thanks for letting us know about that


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bubba rope enough said !!!!


----------

